# Water report 4/9/14



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Went out last night in Perdido for what was supposed to be a quick trip just to see what may be out there...went west towards Alabama pass, sadly motor gave out on me so my short trip turned into a 4 hour pole-a-thon (no trolling motor, yet...). 

More bad news, no fish...not even a bed, so that was even more disappointing.... 

Good news is, other than the north winds making for some chop on the south beaches (which is all I could work being dead in the water) the water was fairly clear and there was a lot of bait fish...probably timed it wrong with the tides or something...

Either way it sucks gettin skunked! And now starts the fun of chasing down why the engine died...anyhow just wanted to give everyone a water report, water is clear despite the rains and such...get out there if you can!! I saw 2 other boats last night in the Perdido area, curious how you guys did.... :shifty:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank You J
For the water report. Hope you get her up and running soon.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I almost drove over that way last night, but a phone call dissuaded me from that. I didn't want to fight the wind again all night. Tonight I will be out there somewhere. If you need some help with the engine let me know.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Drifter, think it is a spark or fuel problem...ran like a rapped ape for about 15 minutes or so, started to sputter and surge, then lost its power...putted along at idle for a bit then stalled out...couldn't get it to fire back up after, kinda odd really...when they go they usually just shut down but she tried to stay alive...25hp Johnson, it's an older motor, lots of hours on it too...pushed a heavy load last night with 3 people and gear as well...hoping it is a simple power pack fix...rebuilt the carb and new fuel lines last year so can't see what could be wrong in the fuel system...dammit!


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*Fresh Gas?*

I am sure that you checked this, but for other members... Fresh, ethanol free gas as the boating season kicks off will prevent a lot of calls to SeaTow.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like it got hot. Will it fire up today? If so the thermostat is corroded shut, or the water pump is weak. OR if its an old point type they might be gone.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Didn't think about overheating, I replaced the water pump last year during the re-build... but that does sound like a good place to start! I haven't had a chance to mess with it today, but it wouldn't fire up last night even after sitting quiet for our 4 hour push pole ride home...its a mid 90's so I think it has points in the ignition coil, I will check the thermostat too, could have sworn I replaced it too last year though...B.O.A.T., Break Out Another Thousand!! Thankfully with my boat its usually just another Twenty or 2 or 3  thanks for the PM Drifter, I will give u call tonight or tomorrow when I start breaking things!

And drlile I don't let my boat sit that long to worry about bad gas :thumbsup: but u are right definitely something everyone should check if they haven't ran their motor in over a month or two!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I will be staying down in that area next week and hope to give it a shot.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sorry you broke down 
Mid 90s will be CDI. no points


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

*bad power pack*

so it was the power pack that crippled my rig last month...took out the old one and sure enough the ground wire had burned thru and severed from the unit...obviously not good  so got the new one in last weekend and went for a cruz...runs like a top again! The down side, standing in calf deep water right now I can't see my toes...but some areas are better than others I hear...at least I got mullet season to look forward too 

P.S. Drifterfisher thanks for the offer on the power pack, sorry I never got up with you but wanted to say thanks either way!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: I bet that was a good work out for you. Glad to hear you made it back in.


----------

